# Black dots



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Little black dots come out of Mooper's legs (back legs mainly) when you curry comb the front and back of her legs... :? 

What are they?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Bugs? Brush some onto some white paper and do some investigating. If they squish red, they're definitely bugs. Anyway, it's a lot easier to tell what it is, (bugs, dirt, etc.) once you have some on white paper. 

How big are they?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Could it be bugs?  Or it could just be some dirt that was in her fur for awhile.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

her nose is black...so maybe dandruff?
Bugs?
Dirt?

I'm thinking dandruff though hehe
does it seem to hurt her though?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Got a picture or a video?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

It isn't bugs :wink: I just thought it was kindof greasy :? 

If i remember (and if she has it) on tuesday i will take a picture


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Would you be able to post a picture of them? I know here sometimes you will find (usually only with horses kept in large pastures with tall grass) bott eggs which are yellow dots on horse's legs. I would assume those are similar, eggs of a bug that is in the pasture.

I would try to look up what they are but generally speaking would not be concerned. 

When I had my horses on my property I found they were really difficult to remove.


----------

